# Another Matagorda Offshore Snapper Report



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Water color is much better than what it was on opening day. Red snapper bite is quick and the kingfish bite has been unusually slow. Also catching a few vermillions off the rocks in 180 foot. Topshelffising.com


----------

